# Caçadores de tempestades. Programa Boa Tarde - SIC



## Vince (20 Jan 2014 às 16:30)

Em directo na SIC neste momento. Boa sorte


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2014 às 16:31)

Agora neste momento em directo na SIC no programa Boa tarde , o Francisco e o André para falar dos caçadores de tempestades!


----------



## Serrano (20 Jan 2014 às 16:43)

Foi bom acompanhar este momento de televisão... parabéns pelas intervenções!


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2014 às 16:44)

Thomar disse:


> Agora neste momento em directo na SIC no programa Boa tarde , o Francisco e o André para falar dos caçadores de tempestades!



Pronto já terminou!  Foi uma boa entrevista, falou-se do gosto pela meteorologia, dos fenómenos extremos, das estações meteorologicas amadoras, do ipma, dos modelos, da segurança, da fiabilidade das estações e dos próprios modelos, foi muito bom!


----------



## zejorge (20 Jan 2014 às 16:45)

Parabéns ao André e ao Francisco pela intervenção que tiveram. Pena apenas não terem dito o nome do forum........


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jan 2014 às 16:46)

Mais uma aparição televisiva por via deste grande grupo  parabéns pela intervenção de ambos.


----------



## Thomar (20 Jan 2014 às 16:48)

zejorge disse:


> Parabéns ao André e ao Francisco pela intervenção que tiveram. Pena apenas não terem dito o nome do forum........



Talvez os nervos da exposição pública... Falaram no fórum sem dizer o nome, mas aparecia no rodapé.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 16:54)

Epa a meteorologia amadora anda em altas, tive a oportunidade ver a entrevista/reportagem, ficou à maneira, parabéns aos intervenientes, _*AnDré*_ e *Lightning*.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2014 às 17:07)

Não sabia quem era o Francisco .. mas agora já sei que é o Lighting e o André é o administrador .... e não o Frade !

Parabens pela entrevista, mas acho que merecia mais tempo e imensa coisa acabou por não ser falada !

Se vivessem aqui mudavam-se para o Norte !


----------



## Hermano1x (20 Jan 2014 às 17:09)

Mesmo só faltou falar do nome do forum!
Eu nem sabia que iam estar na sic a minha namorada a que me disse para por na sic e vi a vossa entrevista muito bom mesmo


----------



## bigfire (20 Jan 2014 às 17:40)

Tive pena de perder esta opurtunidade, se alguém conseguir colocar o trecho da entrevista aqui no forúm, seria uma boa ideia


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

bigfire disse:


> Tive pena de perder esta opurtunidade, se alguém conseguir colocar o trecho da entrevista aqui no forúm, seria uma boa ideia



Está aqui:

http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/2014/01/20/cacadores-de-tempestades


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Jan 2014 às 18:20)

Muitos parabéns ao André e ao Francisco! 

Infelizmente a entrevista não pôde durar mais tempo senão seria certamente uma longa tarde de conversa. Ainda assim valeu a pena ouvir algo tão familiar e agradável. Devo também admitir que estou a gostar da forma como a meteorologia amadora tem vindo a ser enfatizada, só nos faz ser ainda mais meteoloucos. 

Mais uma vez parabéns ao intervenientes e ao Meteopt!!


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2014 às 18:37)

Aproveito para agradecer a todos a atenção e confirmar o que alguns de vocês têm vindo a dizer nos comentários.

De facto o tempo de antena foi pouco e tínhamos combinado entre os dois abordar mais alguns temas fundamentais e dar referências a este grande fórum que sempre foi a nossa casa, onde fomos e somos apoiados e partilhamos o mesmo gosto.

Poucas oportunidades tivemos de conseguir "puxar" o assunto para diversificar um pouco mais, e muita era a vontade de abordar mais assuntos que seriam certamente importantes e interessantes. 

O André tinha referências para fazer ao MeteoAlerta mas faltou a oportunidade e ficou muito por dizer.

De qualquer forma foram 16 minutos muito bons tanto para experiência pessoal como contributo para este fórum, entrámos para o estúdio completamente dominados pelo nervosismo mas a coisa acabou por fluir bastante bem. 

Tínhamos algumas referências a fazer em relação tanto ao MeteoPT como (aqui falando apenas por mim) em termos de projectos pessoais e ainda uma clarificação de certas analogias tais como os termos "mini-tornado", que não existe, e que é bastante referido pelos media induzindo em erro os espectadores, e também a história da "neve" em lisboa, que não foi neve nenhuma e não passou apenas de grandes acumulações de granizo.

Contudo fiquei bastante contente com este passo importantíssimo e fico contente por terem gostado, acreditem que se nos tivessem dado maior tempo de antena, conversa não faltaria.


----------



## vitamos (20 Jan 2014 às 18:40)

Não se preocupem com aquilo que foi e não foi dito...

Todos nós sabemos como funciona isto da comunicação social... nunca se consegue dizer tudo, o tempo é contado, há pouca margem para preparar e nunca se consegue definir o rumo da conversa.

Resumidamente, estiveram os dois muito bem


----------



## jotackosta (20 Jan 2014 às 18:43)

Boa pessoal! Mesmo em pouco tempo disseram muito 
Quem tiver a oportunidade de partilhar este bocadinho de certeza que vai ajudar a despoletar o interesse a muita gente, sobretudo aos mais novos, era importante!

Gostei!


----------



## Vince (20 Jan 2014 às 18:46)

Nunca se diz tudo, nem nunca sai tudo perfeito. Acho que estiveram muito bem, se já é difícil para uma reportagem diferida, para um directo o stress deve ter sido enorme, mas saiu bastante bom. Parabéns.


----------



## Geiras (20 Jan 2014 às 18:47)

Muitos parabéns aos 2, sempre a divulgar o bom da meteorologia amadora. 

Lightning, ainda no Sábado estivemos juntos e não disseste nada, aproveita para introduzir as fotografias e vídeos no tópico criado


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2014 às 18:58)

vitamos disse:


> Não se preocupem com aquilo que foi e não foi dito...
> 
> Todos nós sabemos como funciona isto da comunicação social... nunca se consegue dizer tudo, o tempo é contado, há pouca margem para preparar e nunca se consegue definir o rumo da conversa.
> 
> Resumidamente, estiveram os dois muito bem





Vince disse:


> Nunca se diz tudo, nem nunca sai tudo perfeito. Acho que estiveram muito bem, se já é difícil para uma reportagem diferida, para um directo o stress deve ter sido enorme, mas saiu bastante bom. Parabéns.



Mais uma vez obrigado, digo com toda a sinceridade que dei o meu melhor.  Realmente era muito stress porque não tivemos um "reconhecimento" prévio, isto é, não falámos com a Conceição antes da entrevista, entrámos directamente em directo, fomos para o estúdio "às escuras". 



Geiras disse:


> Muitos parabéns aos 2, sempre a divulgar o bom da meteorologia amadora.
> 
> Lightning, ainda no Sábado estivemos juntos e não disseste nada, aproveita para introduzir as fotografias e vídeos no tópico criado



Epa esqueci-me de vos dizer isso, peço desculpa. Sim vou tratar disso daqui a pouco.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jan 2014 às 19:04)

Muitos parabéns aos entrevistados 

Pena o tempo de antena que foi pouco. Mas de resto, 5 estrelas.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

Boas,

Primeiro quero agradecer à jornalista Leonor Botte, da SIC, que logo após a publicação da entrevista no Diário de Noticias, teve interesse em que participássemos de um programa, da qual ela faz parte. Durante os últimos dias partilhámos algumas experiências com ela, assim como deste mundo que nos fascina: a *meteorologia*.

Depois, obrigado à SIC, por ter dado antena, e minutos de atenção a todos nós.


É claro que fica muita coisa por dizer. Nem imaginam o quanto. Eu fui o primeiro a sair dali _frustrado_ por ter deixado tanta coisa por dizer.
No entanto, tendo em conta que estamos a falar de um programa de entretenimento, cujo público alvo é o telespectador comum, penso que o resultado até terá sido positivo.

Foi um bom momento! 

Talvez um dia tenhamos destaque num programa diferente, onde possamos estar mais à vontade em certas terminologias, sem estarmos constantemente a pensar que as coisas têm que ser explicadas de forma demasiado simplista.

Confesso que me aborrece a falta de cultura, no que toca à meteorologia, da nossa sociedade. Principalmente porque sei que lá fora se dá muito mais valor a esta ciência. E que as pessoas tem mais interesse, ainda que não sejam apaixonadas por isso.

Ainda assim, a pouco e pouco, o _mundo_ vai sabendo que existem pessoas com um fascínio diferente, que não têm que ser rotulados como loucos, por isso.
Porque a meteorologia é muito mais que "chuva a norte, nublado no centro e sol no sul", ou que a conversa do tempo para queimar tempo.

Obrigado a todos! E bons seguimentos/caçadas/previsões!



Ah, é verdade!
2014 ainda agora arrancou e a meteorologia amadora esteve já no Diário de Notícias, na Revista Visão e agora no programa Boa Tarde da SIC.


----------



## AnDré (20 Jan 2014 às 19:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Está aqui:
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/2014/01/20/cacadores-de-tempestades



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yzhJhx_-TM"]YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Jan 2014 às 19:43)

Boa tarde 

Infelizmente não pude ver a entrevista. Não estava a ver TV  De qualquer forma vi aqui em depois a repetição: http://sic.sapo.pt/Programas/boatarde/2014/01/20/cacadores-de-tempestades

Desde já os meus parabéns por terem divulgado desta forma a real essência deste forum! *A paixão pela meteorologia* 

PS: Entretanto o André antecipou-se xD


----------



## Lightning (20 Jan 2014 às 19:56)

AnDré disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Primeiro quero agradecer à jornalista Leonor Botte, da SIC, que logo após a publicação da entrevista no Diário de Noticias, teve interesse em que participássemos de um programa, da qual ela faz parte. Durante os últimos dias partilhámos algumas experiências com ela, assim como deste mundo que nos fascina: a *meteorologia*.
> 
> Depois, obrigado à SIC, por ter dado antena, e minutos de atenção a todos nós.



Subscrevo também. Com tanta emoção esqueci-me de referir essa parte também muito importante.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jan 2014 às 20:01)

Penso que este interesse por parte da comunicação social em relação á meteorologia amadora tem algo a ver com algumas tempestades que por vezes surgem aqui em Portugal, e com a  capacidade ou ferramente que é posta ao serviço do cidadão nos portais das TVs alguém se lembrou que seria interessante ver o que move as pessoas que por vezes arriscam demasiado para conseguir observar ou filmar algo.

A existência de Foruns de meteorologia, em que existe sempre alguém em alguma parte que resolve espreitar-nos, e que se lembra de fazer uma reportagem sobre a meteorologia amadora ajuda bastante.

Além a comunicação social é como os colegas de escola, há que copiar, sendo basta um resolver fazer uma reportagem que os outros resolvem para fazer o mesmo.


Em relação á entrevista, a Conceição Lino que não percebe nada de meteorologia, nota-se que preparou bem a entrevista, e o foco da entrevista era tentar perceber o que move os caçadores de tempestades, dado que era esse o titulo da entrevista. E por isso algumas questões tais como termos, causas ou outras questões não tivessem sido abordadas.

Podia terem falado de mais coisas, mas para isso tinha que ser como as entrevistas de politicos, seria necessário serem combinadas as perguntas e conversado com a Conceição Lino.

Além disso penso não ser fácil falar em frente áquelas luzes das cãmaras e publico em geral, para além de nos sentirmos observados pelo país inteiro.

Mas acho que estiveram muito bem .... 

PS: Se fosse eu, nervosento como sou, ia sentir como me sinto quando senti que me vão tirar sangue ! Meeedddoooo !


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:15)

Parece mais difícil do que realmente é Aurélio! Falo por experiência própria. 

Quanto à reportagem, 5 estrelas!  Muito boa mesmo. Mas acho que há muito boa gente que vai ficar mesmo a pensar "estes gajos são loucos!"


----------



## MSantos (20 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

Muitos parabéns *André* e *Franscico *representam muito bem toda a nossa comunidade!  

Lentamente o MeteoPT vai conquistando o seu espaço e importância a nível nacional.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2014 às 20:24)

5*!!!
Muito boa entrevista! Obviamente que ficou muito por dizer, mas já foi um excelente contributo para esta nossa causa! Cada vez mais as pessoas se interessam pelo assunto, e os próprio media já começam, finalmente, a tentar perceber um pouco, deste nosso mundo que tanto nos move!

Mais um contributo excelente... mais um passo para o reconhecimento da meteorologia amadora... 

Cada vez mais somos vistos como não sendo assim tão "loucos"... ehehe!



Parabéns André e Francisco!
os próximos tempos prometem....


----------



## raposo_744 (20 Jan 2014 às 20:38)

não me vou alongar nos parabéns,praticamente tudo dito nos posts anteriores


----------



## ACalado (20 Jan 2014 às 20:45)

Parabéns pela reportagem esta excelente


----------



## Jota 21 (20 Jan 2014 às 20:57)

Parabéns aos dois. O André, por estar mais à vontade, esteve muito bem. O Lightning pareceu-me mais nervoso mas passou bem a mensagem.
A Conceição Lino é alguém que valorizo e que foi colocada a fazer um programa que não tem nada a ver com as suas capacidades.
Não quero ser radical mas já confio mais nas previsões que aqui leio diariamente do que naquilo que vou vendo no site do IPMA.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (20 Jan 2014 às 21:06)

Muitos Parabéns Malta! Orgulho!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (20 Jan 2014 às 21:51)

Muitos parabéns, bela entrevista, é muito bom ver este nosso fascínio a ser demonstrado às outras pessoas!


----------



## Teles (20 Jan 2014 às 22:27)

Uma excelente reportagem , estão de parabéns os dois por dar a conhecer a nossa actividade amadora mas com grandes frutos e progressos, é sempre de louvar estas reportagens e que aqui ficou tão bem descrita a meteorologia amadora por vocês dois um obrigado aos dois e a SIC por esta iniciativa!


----------



## trepkos (20 Jan 2014 às 22:47)

Muitos parabéns! Estiveram muito bem, como tinha dito ao André, consegui ver em directo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Jan 2014 às 00:25)

Entretanto depois da entrevista fiquei a saber que afinal não era só eu que tinha medo da trovoada. Bastava-me ouvir um trovão que até trepava paredes, a minha mãe tinha de ligar o aspirador de imediato. 

Mas tal como aconteceu com o Francisco o medo mais tarde converteu-se em curiosidade até que acabou em paixão. 

Mais uma vez parabéns pela entrevista, gostei!


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Jan 2014 às 09:27)

Extraordinário. Andre e Lightning que bem estiveram 
O nome do Fórum esteve em destaque bastante tempo no rodapé


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2014 às 12:27)

Muitos parabéns a ambos!

Foi a entrevista possível e poucos de nós faríamos melhor certamente, 

Foram cerca de 15 minutos que adorei e estava encantado a olhar para estes nossos dois colegas do fórum, pessoas que acompanhamos à vários anos e ficámos agora a conhece-los um pouco melhor.

André o anemómetro portátil não funcionou? 

Sei que o André já o fez, mas aqui lhes deixo novamente o vídeo da entrevista, com todos os minutos que lhes foram dados de destaque, inclusive a introdução do programa no seu inicio.
Fiz também um pequeno acréscimo no oráculo que apresenta os nomes do entrevistados...



E já agora aqui deixo também a promo que foi transmitida pelo menos duas vezes no Domingo dia 19/01/2014. É para mais tarde recordar! 




Abraço e tudo de bom para vocês, a meteorologia amadora começou certamente com o pé direito este 2014.


----------



## AnDré (21 Jan 2014 às 13:06)

actioman disse:


> André o anemómetro portátil não funcionou?



Estava a sair do carro, já no estúdio, quando achei que seria interessante levar o anemómetro portátil.
Foi Mário Barros deu-me como prenda há uns anos atrás, a propósito de umas medições de vento.
E desde então que ele me acompanha no carro. Até porque além de anemómetro, é também um termómetro. E dá para fazer medições nos sítios por onde passo.

Acontece que, quando o ligo no programa, apareceu o sinal de pilha fraca, e desligou.
Em directo, o improviso foi: "Por causa das luzes, não se vê nada!". Um azar superado à pressão.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Jan 2014 às 13:33)

AnDré disse:


> *Estava a sair do carro, já no estúdio*, quando achei que seria interessante levar o anemómetro portátil.
> Foi Mário Barros deu-me como prenda há uns anos atrás, a propósito de umas medições de vento.
> E desde então que ele me acompanha no carro. Até porque além de anemómetro, é também um termómetro. E dá para fazer medições nos sítios por onde passo.
> 
> ...



Deixaste o carro dentro do Estúdio ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jan 2014 às 13:34)

Parabéns a ambos! Estiveram muito bem!


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Jan 2014 às 13:59)

Boas

Malta foi bom ver e ouvir a entrevista, estão os 2 de parabéns, como diz o vitamos não se preocupem com o que não foi dito, sabemos como funciona 

Obrigado mais uma vez pela boa imagem deixada.

Abraços


----------



## Z13 (21 Jan 2014 às 15:59)

Caros André e Francisco, só agora pude observar a entrevista e achei que foi excelente!

Vocês estão os dois de parabéns pelo contributo que deram para desmistificar o gosto pela meteorologia!!

Um obrigado em nome do fórum e de todos os amantes da meteorologia!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Jan 2014 às 16:18)

Estive agora a ver a reportagem ,estiveram muito bem na entrevista,muitos parabéns ao André e Francisco .


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Jan 2014 às 17:45)

Bom, e no meio de tantos elogios também quero deixar o meu

Parabéns aos intervenientes na entrevista, André e Francisco. Achei os conteúdos muito interessantes para a divulgação do que é a meteorologia amadora. Espero que mais iniciativas destas se venham a  realizar.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Jan 2014 às 21:10)

Parabéns a ambos.

Tenha ou não sido possível abordar outros assuntos, já deram o seu contributo para a sensibilização do público no que toca à importância de perceber o que se passa à sua volta em termos climáticos.

Um entendimento básico de meteorologia tem um impacto enorme na forma de olhar, respeitar o território e gerir recursos naturais.

Todos nós, à falta de melhor sistema de educação, temos de ter um pequeno papel neste processo de informação. 

E sobretudo, na CONTRA INFORMAÇÃO de muito do que se diz na comunicação social!


----------



## Minho (21 Jan 2014 às 23:01)

Parabéns, estiveram os dois muito bem!

Oportunidade de ouro bem aproveitada para mostrar a nossa paixão.


----------



## ogalo (22 Jan 2014 às 22:22)

Só vi agora a entrevista , e acho que foi  bem elucidativa ....
Estão os dois de parabéns .


----------

